# Attention Heat fans



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Please understand I will not tolerate baiting of any sort from this point (6/19) on.

This is a forum for Mavericks fans. We are allowed to be homers here. If you do not appreciate Mavericks homers, then STAY AWAY! You do not even need to come into our forum, especially with intend to start trouble of any sort.

*If your posts do not contain useful information or encourage healthy discussion, you will be WARNED, and appropriate actions will be taken against you. * 

Thank you.

:cheers:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Please understand I will not tolerate baiting of any sort from this point (6/19) on.
> 
> This is a forum for Mavericks fans. We are allowed to be homers here. If you do not appreciate Mavericks homers, then STAY AWAY! You do not even need to come into our forum, especially with intend to start trouble of any sort.
> 
> ...


what happened?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Nothing yet.

This is to prevent the Playoff forum dispute from boiling over to this forum.

It's a complete mess in there, and I have no control over it, but here I do.

:cheers:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Nothing yet.
> 
> This is to prevent the Playoff forum dispute from boiling over to this forum.
> 
> ...


Should just request right now that Gio667 is banned from the Mavs forum right now.



-Petey


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL...

Petey is ALMOST as bad as I Start Fires...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Petey said:


> Should just request right now that Gio667 is banned from the Mavs forum right now.
> 
> 
> 
> -Petey


look mr: robot, this has nothing to do with you! go away! SHOO! what? you think im scared of you cuz youre in the blue side? MUAHAHAHAHAHA!.....

and my name is Gio305....ok? Gio305 Gio305 Gio305!!!!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

All heat fans should leave before I blow my top


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Heat fans get a little to crazy during games. You have to set bars and standards for them because they aren't the most friendliest of fans. Nets fans had to deal with them during the playoffs and regular season.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Well..let them celebrate for that CHEAT WIN...we all know that the only thing fouled on Wade is his skin not his body...so the REFS just suck...Dallas in 7!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I might blow a gasket, and I'm a Maverick fan. :biggrin: 

I guess we can always scoreboard them with Super Bowl VI.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Heat fans get a little to crazy during games. You have to set bars and standards for them because they aren't the most friendliest of fans. Nets fans had to deal with them during the playoffs and regular season.


 :rofl:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I was mad last night but I'm okay now, I wont be responding to the Heat fans baiting


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

So is this considered baiting?

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=280343


Ok, so warn him and give him the appropriate actions.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

myst said:


> So is this considered baiting?
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=280343
> 
> ...


That's on the Miami forum, and we have no control over there. I am sure you can contact S_D and Gio to take the necessary action.

:cheers:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Heat fans get a little to crazy during games. You have to set bars and standards for them because they aren't the most friendliest of fans. Nets fans had to deal with them during the playoffs and regular season.


Funniest post ive read all week.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I aint gonna post there cuz I will get banned from that forum but the guy said Miami will blow Dallas out in game 6 LMAO THEY WISH!


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Last time I cheked all BBB.net forums were open to all fans despite what team they like, I don't think it is right for you to put restrictions like that up for only Heat fans, should go for EVERYONE.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Last time I cheked all BBB.net forums were open to all fans despite what team they like, I don't think it is right for you to put restrictions like that up for only Heat fans, should go for EVERYONE.


 :naughty: He didn't say to not come here and post, just don't start trouble. Read his post again plz, thank you.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Last time I cheked all BBB.net forums were open to all fans despite what team they like, I don't think it is right for you to put restrictions like that up for only Heat fans, should go for EVERYONE.


Last I checked, we are responsible to maintain order in the forum. Heat fans may not appreciate order, but Dallas fans do. We do not bait on Heat forum, nor do we wish Heat fans to bait here.

Maybe you did not read the statement correctly.

*If your posts do not contain useful information or encourage healthy discussion*, you will be WARNED, and appropriate actions will be taken against you. 

I will by all means delete or edit offensive posts, but all meaningful posts will be untouched. If you have any problems, please feel free to contact any member whose letters appear in green color.

p.s. Isn't the "Playoff Forum" big enough a baiting ground for you guys already?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> :naughty: He didn't say to not come here and post, just don't start trouble. Read his post again plz, thank you.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Last time I cheked all BBB.net forums were open to all fans despite what team they like, I don't think it is right for you to put restrictions like that up for only Heat fans, should go for EVERYONE.




Well the rules are changed so go away to your own forum.

*Sigh, Heat Fans*


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Thanks buddy!


Your Welcome


Jizzy said:


> Well the rules are changed so go away to your own forum.
> 
> *Sigh, Heat Fans*


.... You just proved him right.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

hey hey hey stop shouting and arguing, this is a MAVS board for MAVS fans like me and we are still going to win the nba finals
LETS GO MAVS TONIGHT FORCE GAME 7!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

Well I am not or never be a Heat fan but I have a short message. How does it feel Dirk and Dallas fans when the foul shot ratio is so unbalanced. Teams have lamented Dirk's flops and double digit free throws every year. I agree with anyone on any team when the free throw numbers are so skewed. Multiple fouls could be called on each time down the court - on either team. When you see as large a difference in foul shot attempts it means that the officiating controls the outcome of the game. I do not believe any true NBA fan for any team realy wants the outcome determined by the officials. Good luck in game 6.


----------

